# Any body know more info on this? Coyote Bounty



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

.


> The Associated Press - Wednesday, January 26, 2005
> · advertisement ·
> 
> WAHPETON, N.D.
> ...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that would mean that only 30 more yotes and it is over. 
Where is the drop?

Dean


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

the best I can offer is Charles Haus of Hankinson is listed on www.dexonline.com in the residential look-up.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

From what I have been hearing, get in touch with the Hankinson Sportsmans Club. I have a buddy that works in Fairmount and has told me a guy he works with has been driving up and down the highway looking for road kill Coyotes he can turn in, and has in fact turned in a couple for the $25.00 bounty. From what he told me you show them the Coyote and they cut a portion off of one of the back legs, give you the $25.00 and the rest of the Coyote.

I haven't investigated this any further as I do not normally hunt in North Dakota, even though I am only 5 miles south of the North Dakota Border.

Larry


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

How far north does this bounty go?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Man this has not been a good topic with a few land owners / operators around the North Dakota / South Dakota state line this weekend. Seems everyone is out in force trying to kill Coyotes using ANY method possible (legal or not). I talked to a couple land owners / operators Saturday and they were hopping mad about guys running everything in sight with pickups, 4 wheelers, snowmobiles etc.

I was kind of afraid this was going to turn into a free for all, and it would appear that it has started.

Larry


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Drop the bounty!!!!!!! this can only lead to bad things. If they would of just posted on a few of these boards and maybe at a few of the good sporting goods stores they would have had a few good callers come down there and help with the problem. either that or take the money for the bounty and pay and airplane to come in. Now you have every billy-bob and his cousin Jeb considering themselves "predator control specialists" because they can chase them down on a snowmobile. If you want to make a little money for the coyotes you shoot then put them up and sell them but a bounty ruins it for the predator callers.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with Brad T! I don't think population control justifies illegal ways of killing animals. If landowners have a problem they should make a way for serious hunters to contact them, then give them permission to hunt their land.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

There used to be a listing of landowners that would allow predator hunters on their land. My friend called the GNF to get one about 7 years ago and the lady he visited with said they stopped producing them, but she had an old one that she would send him. Anyways, he still has the one they sent and uses it to this day.

I am guessing that most landowners would allow people to hunt coyote/fox on their land if you asked. And, who knows, you could build a relationship towards other hunting opportunities on their property.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

come spring or next year they are going to have the biggest problems with coyotes in the se part of the state. Why? Because everyone and their monkey are out calling, we are going to have the smartest coyotes in the state. Then when the bounty is gone the population will rebound. 
Just my 2 cents.

Deano


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I talked to another farmer this morning and he told me the same things as the other farmers had told me. This guy too was hopping mad, not about them killing Coyotes, but the means by which there were doing it, and not caring who's land they were on. I did get a license plate number, and have found out a name. I may have to have a heart to heart talk with this young man.

Me, I love Coyotes. I think they are a worthy adversary, and enjoy calling every chance I get (which by the way is not enough). I have the utmost respect for the Coyote as they are true survivalists by nature. However I also believe their populations need to be controlled, like any game animal. However what I feel is proper technique for controlling their numbers seems to be totally different from some of the locals.

In this part of the country it seems all of the guys that call themselves sportsman want the Coyote wipped out totally as they believe the Coyote is TOTALLY responsible for the declining game populations. Well old Mr. Coyote may indeed have had a hand in that, but that is far from the only contributing factor.

The other thing some of these farmers have told me, in addition to these COYOTE BOUNTY HUNTERS not carring who's land they are running, they also do not seem to care or maybe even know what state they are in.

Granted I live in South Dakota, and this may well not be a concern of mine. The fact is where I live is 5 miles from the North Dakota Border and 8 miles from the Minnesota Border. What happens in anyone of these 3 states has an effect on the others that live-n-hunt this close to the border.

The rumor I am hearing today is a guy coming into this area with a pack of 30 Coyote Hunting / Killing Dogs. This is going to get interesting before it is over I am afraid.

Larry

PS, one of the farmers did contact the North Dakota Conservation Officer in his area. He was told they have received other complaints, and when weather permits they intend to be in the air watching.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

After hearing all of this I am glad I don't live in the SE corner. Sounds crazy. I will stay up in the good old northern part of ND.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree going public with it was a bad move, they should of hired a plane, or kept it hush hush. on saturday I saw a guy making a set hundred yards from his pickup. you've got way to many people thinkin that killing a coyote is easy. then you have others that are running around on snowmobiles ruining my other sets I was trying to make. It almost made me give up calling in this part of the state. its sickening i dont even care about the bounty or money. I call for the fun I tan my own furs and make slippers or what ever out of them. when your rubbing elbows and fighting for hunting areas its no fun. Back home Im giving up rifle hunting, cuz of the number of people out there. I usally go out to the badlands if i get drew. I bowhunt ,and hunt with muzzleloader for deer. I wish they would have never issued a bounty. :eyeroll:


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree with Brad,if I was aware about the numerous coyote around that area I would have loved to hunted it responsibley.Being from Minnesota it would have cut down on a bunch of road time as we make a couple trips a year to North Dakota.As it is now,we will definetley be just passing through that part of the state to hunt elsewhere.I also agree with Handgunner that even a coyote deserves some respect,not to be run down with sleds.Always a few idiots in every part of life that have to ruin it for the rest.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

You can bet there will be alot more posted signs in that area come November, then these same morons are going to whine about not having a place to hunt. people just dont get it, they do not understand that these farmers see what they are doing out there and it makes them mad. If you ever sat down and talked to them you would understand why they post land, it is because they are tired of the crap from people like this.


----------

